# Craziness on horseback!



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah. I lost my mind today haha Champ and I were bored...and this is the result


































Just figured I'd share . Fell free to share your moments of insanity


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

That is awesome! I have always wanted to do that, but my horse doesn't like to stand still.


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

yey


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have not done that since I was a kid, :-(. I miss those days!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to do that on my Arab/QH gelding.  Unfortunately I don't have a pic. 

The only picture I have right now is of my brother, Zeke, goofing off.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Cool! Pretty horse too.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thanks everyone!
haha GallopingGuitarist- glad im not the only one with proof of my craziness!

thanks Warrie hes a giant ham and he knows hes hot stuff!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a video somewhere of me standing up on a horse's back. It's at Dad and Mum's place though. I know better than to try that with the gelding I have now, he'd spook just to show me that he can dump me. LOL!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

that is one of my bucket list items!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ilovepets said:


> that is one of my bucket list items!!


dooooo eeeeeeeet! haha its fun!

im just glad i did it on little midget here and not my 16.3hh gelding back home!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

for an extreme cowboy race, I taught my mare pepper to hold still while I stood on her and waved a whip with plastic bag attached... 

sorry I suck at posting pictures!!! so here is a link to a facebook 

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/38999_103586146366877_1255947_n.jpg


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

OH!! I may have figured this out! 

my horses impeccable jumping style....


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry triple post:/ Since I figured it out, and so you don't have to go clicking weird links


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

That's awesome! Love the jumping one!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

peppersgirl said:


> OH!! I may have figured this out!
> 
> my horses impeccable jumping style....


I bet that was a um...fun. landing lol awesome pic


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL. I have to hang on for dear life when she does this.. She will rear and then CATAPULT over whatever I am asking her to jump.. Its her duh duh duh duhhhh superman jump lol.

I have tried breaking this habit but she will have non of it, I guess its her way of say I am NOT a jumping horse!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gosh man haha I found another picture and I couldn't add it in and then it took all of my pther pictures away haha.

Here are a few


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm amazed that someone hasn't gone off about how "bad" it is to stand on their backs. BTW, I'm not one of those people. I've stood on all our horses backs at on point and don't see an issue with it. 

Some might rag on me for this but oh well. Here's one of my crazy moments that was caught on video:
Horse torture and abuse of Lucy - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is a few of daughter getting off our horses







.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

i love doing that it is so much fun


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hehe these are always funny. 

Looks like she is going to grab my butt, I assure you she was trying to push me off.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

usandpets said:


> I'm amazed that someone hasn't gone off about how "bad" it is to stand on their backs. BTW, I'm not one of those people. I've stood on all our horses backs at on point and don't see an issue with it.


Eh itll happen eventually. But people will just have to get over it. Lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice video usandpets lol im sory but I laughed when you took flying lessons there....but thats also why I dont post youtube videos haha. Dont really care for random peoples judgement.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I laugh when I watch it too. Somebody even flagged it as "inappropriate for younger viewers". Huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

usandpets said:


> I laugh when I watch it too. Somebody even flagged it as "inappropriate for younger viewers". Huh?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I clicked on the link and got asked questiones, so I didn't see it. Hmm maybe you said things I would say? ****! My mouth alone would keep me off YouTube. I think I may have been a sailor in a previous life. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope, no foul language. We were getting the horses to lay down with a new to us technique. In the process of doing it with Lucy, I stepped over her neck and she stood up. I ended up riding her backwards and she bucked me off. We did the video as a reenactment of it. I put up two other videos of laying other horses down but they weren't flagged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Does the fact that the horse I'm standing on is 18.2hh make me more crazy? But then again, I didn't drop the reins...
Haha I stand on all my horses backs. Its just something you gotta do!
The appy was a crazy half blind, bucking nutjob that I had for about a year and a half. The grey and white paint is my current beast! I've had him for almost four years now


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang it. That I wanna see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Phly said:


> Dang it. That I wanna see!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'll have to login or use someone's account that is 18 I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm well over 18 lol. Just don't have an account
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

